# Woom Off 5 (Umbau)thread



## HarzEnduro (4. März 2020)

Ich habe in den Weiten des Kinderradforums kaum Beiträge zur Woom Off Serie gefunden (oder war zu dämlich diese zu finden). 

Hier soll es nun darum gehen, das Rad etwas genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Da die Versionen 4, 5 und 6 doch sehr ähnlich sind, ist das vielleicht für den ein oder anderen hilfreich. Mal abgesehen davon erhoffe ich mir, dass ich hier auch den ein oder anderen Tip bekommen kann.

Angefangen hat alles damit, dass mein Sohn immer mehr Gefallen am Radfahren entwickelt hat und das günstige Ghost Kato AL1 langsam zu klein wurde.






Wie man sehen kann, hatte ich dort auch einige Umbauten getätigt, sodass es am Ende bei 8,43kg inkl. Pedalen gelandet ist. 

Es musste also ein neues Rad her und ich wollte eigentlich ein VPace Max gebraucht (Goldstaub) oder bei den anderen oft genannten Herstellern (Kania, Pyro, Orbea, usw.) ein Neues kaufen. Ein Woom kam für mich nicht in Frage. Nicht weil ich etwas gegen die Marke hatte, sondern weil mir die normalen Modelle einfach nicht gefielen. Dann bin ich bei meiner Suche aber auf die Off Serie gestoßen. 

Schnell die Maße meines Sohnes hergenommen und geschaut, ob es passen könnte (1.30, 58SL) und siehe da; genau am Anfang dessen gelandet, was der Hersteller für dieses Rad vorsieht. 

Nachdem ich dann noch einen Online Händler gefunden hatte, der mir das Rad versandkostenfrei zusenden würde, habe ich es bestellt (Woom möchte 10,- Versandkosten). 

Limit waren/sind 1215,- (Erlös des Ghost inkl.) um das Rad noch etwas leichter/schöner zu bekommen. Da Woom irgendwann bald die RST Air 24-15 anbieten wird, kann es durchaus sein, dass diese noch an das Rad wandert. Das ist aber im Budget nicht eingeplant bzw. wird dann noch dazu gerechnet. Mir ist klar, dass das VPace Max nicht viel mehr kostet aber es ist in der Grundaustattung auch nicht viel leichter und irgendwo muss auch der Cut gemacht werden.

Sollte sich herausstellen, dass die Umbauten zu teuer werden, dann lass ich es auch dabei. 

Was ist geplant?

1. Rad mit meinem Sohn auspacken und zusammen bauen. Er freut sich am meisten darauf, dass er die Farbe des Aufklebers am Oberrohr und den Ventilen wählen kann.
2. Rad inkl. Pedale wiegen. Sollte ja hier um die 8.9kg wiegen.
3. Rad fast komplett zerlegen und die Teile einzeln auf die Wage legen um zu schauen, wo am meisten Potenzial vorhanden ist. Das mache ich aber auch aus dem Grund, weil ich einfach gern selbst den Aufbau verantworten möchte. Woom wäre nicht der erste Hersteller, der an Fett gespart und am Drehmoment übertrieben hätte. 
4. Rad wieder zusammen bauen mit den Teilen, die ich schon habe bzw. denen, die schon im Zulauf sind.

Darunter fallen zum einen die SLX 675 Bremsen, die ich bei CNC bestellt habe. Ich glaube nicht, dass sie viel leichter sind aber irgendwie mag ich mich nicht mit den Promax Bremsen, die verbaut sind, anfreunden.

769,- + 62,- = 831,-

Der Shifter wird wahrscheinlich einem Sram XO Gripshift weichen, den ich schon seit Ewigkeiten in der Kiste habe. Mein Sohn kam irgendwie nicht mit dem Trigger am Rad seiner Schwester zurecht.

Eine Answer AME Vorbau habe ich neulich bei RCZ für 16,- inkl. Versand erstanden. Der wird entlabelt und dann ans Rad wandern, wenn ich einen schönen Carbonlenker gefunden habe, der auch bezahlbar ist. Beim Ghost hatte ich den Syntace für 20,- bekommen.

831,- + 16 = 847,-






5. Was haltet ihr von Mullet? Vorn sollte ein 26er Laufrad passen.

Eine Frage habe ich noch.

Woom verbaut bei diesem Rad eine 130mm Kurbel. Bei Kania werden schon Kurbeln von 140mm empfohlen. Sind die 130mm zu kurz?


----------



## LemonLipstick (4. März 2020)

Für welches Einsatzgebiet ist das Woom Off5 geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (4. März 2020)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Für welches Einsatzgebiet ist das Woom Off5 geplant?


Stimmt. Das hatte ich ganz vergessen. Ich möchte ihn laaaangsam "Enduro" Strecken heranführen (daher auch schnell der Gedanke an die Federgabel). Bisher waren es nur Waldautobahnen und der ein oder andere leichte Trail. Hoch geht es via TowWhee.

Wir haben hier auch viele Wurzeltrails, die mit dem 20'' nicht wirklich gut zu fahren waren. Ein 26er VR würde da gut drüber rollen.


----------



## LemonLipstick (4. März 2020)

Falls der kleine Mann mal selber hochtreten soll wovon ich ausgehe solltest du dir Gedanken zur Übersetzung machen. Mit 11-34 hinten werdet ihr bergauf sehr schnell an die Grenzen stoßen.


----------



## jmi (4. März 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Der wird entlabelt


Wie „entlabelst“ Du? Mit Edding oder Lackstift drüber? Abrubbeln? Mit feinem Schleifpapier?


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. März 2020)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Falls der kleine Mann mal selber hochtreten soll wovon ich ausgehe solltest du dir Gedanken zur Übersetzung machen. Mit 11-34 hinten werdet ihr bergauf sehr schnell an die Grenzen stoßen.


Ja. Daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Ich habe noch das XTR 12fach Schaltwerk und Shifter rumliegen. Die 11-45 Kassette wäre schon nicht schlecht. Ist aber mit dem Freilauf nicht zu bewerkstelligen. Ich denke es wird auf eine 10fach Kassette hinauslaufen. Da muss ich mal schauen, was überhaupt beim Woom für ein Freilauf verbaut ist. Ggf. muss hier dann schon eine neue Nabe/ein neues Laufrad her. Bei der Nabe gehe ich von Novatec oder Chosen aus.



jmi schrieb:


> Wie „entlabelst“ Du? Mit Edding oder Lackstift drüber? Abrubbeln? Mit feinem Schleifpapier?


Aceton und Schmackes.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. März 2020)

So. Rad ist aufgebaut. 8.84kg mit Pedale. Da ist noch Platz nach unten. Die Promax Bremsen ziehen gut. Die Hebel sind aber viel zu lang um dass man da gut greifen kann.

Die Verlegung des vorderen Bremszuges ist irgendwie komisch. Der wird hinten an der Gabel festgemacht und schlägt beim Einlenken an das Unterrohr. Das werde ich noch ändern, sobald die SLX da ist. Aufbau ist sonst gut, aber ich nehm es jetzt gleich noch auseinander und wieg die Teile einzeln.

Griffe müssen auch neu, denn die verdrehen sich schon beim Anschauen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. März 2020)

Vorher





Nachher (immerhin 39gr. gespart. )


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (4. März 2020)

@ Griffe
Reverse bietet seine Classic lock on Griffe auch in 28 mm an, habe ich auch gerade meiner 7jährigen Tochter montiert.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (4. März 2020)

Ok für Gripshift sind die dann wohl doch nichts?


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. März 2020)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Ok für Gripshift sind die dann wohl doch nichts?


Ich schau mal was ich finde. Ich habe den originalen erst einmal gekürzt. Irgendwas für die XO gibt es bestimmt auch. Sie haben zumindest solche Einkerbungen die vermuten lassen, dass es dafür spezielle Griffe gibt/gab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (4. März 2020)

Decathlon hatte auch mal ganz dünne für Gripshift, allerdings ohne lock on, dafür sitzen die aber sehr eng.


----------



## LemonLipstick (4. März 2020)

Du kannst bei der Gripshift die Feder kürzen dann geht er leichter zu drehen falls das Thema sein sollte.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. März 2020)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Du kannst bei der Gripshift die Feder kürzen dann geht er leichter zu drehen falls das Thema sein sollte.


Das geht einfach genug. Ich war nur verwundert, dass man in beide Richtungen Kraft aufwenden muss.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. März 2020)

Ich habe eine Sunrace CSM990 gefunden. Die hat 11-40. Vielleicht sollte ich hier mal schauen. Die wird zwar mehr wiegen als die aktuell Verbaute, hat hinten aber 8 Zähne mehr.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. März 2020)

Heute haben wir die erste kleine Runde gedreht und er war begeistert und ist schon schöne Trails runter. Einzig die fehlende Federgabel ist mir persönlich ein Dorn im Auge und hält ihn meines Erachtens zurück. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob das einfach nur mein Empfinden ist oder seins auch, denn er hatte ja noch nie eine. 

Nachtrag. Es wurde im einzigen Test den ich finden konnte bemängelt, dass die Griffe sehr locker sitzen. Das konnte ich auch feststellen und habe dann mal ein wenig getestet. Der Lenker ist von der Oberfläche so komisch, dass da nix gescheit hält, was nicht Lock On ist. Selbst die Ritchey Logic, welche ich kaum vom anderen Rad runter bekommen hatte, konnte ich drauf werfen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (6. März 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Heute haben wir die erste kleine Runde gedreht und er war begeistert und ist schon schöne Trails runter. Einzig die fehlende Federgabel ist mir persönlich ein Dorn im Auge und hält ihn meines Erachtens zurück. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob das einfach nur mein Empfinden ist oder seins auch, denn er hatte ja noch nie eine.
> 
> Nachtrag. Es wurde im einzigen Test den ich finden konnte bemängelt, dass die Griffe sehr locker sitzen. Das konnte ich auch feststellen und habe dann mal ein wenig getestet. Der Lenker ist von der Oberfläche so komisch, dass da nix gescheit hält, was nicht Lock On ist. Selbst die Ritchey Logic, welche ich kaum vom anderen Rad runter bekommen hatte, konnte ich drauf werfen.


Montagepaste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (6. März 2020)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Montagepaste?


ich persönlich schwöre seid Jahren auf Haarspray (seid dem Tipp in der Bike, wahrscheinlich 1994  ). Hilft zum einfachen Aufziehen und verklebt dann auch etwas (ohne aber sich nicht mehr demontieren zu lassen). Natürlich gibts aber auch Lenker (oder Griffgummis) wo alle Tipps nicht helfen...


----------



## GrazerTourer (6. März 2020)

joglo schrieb:


> ich persönlich schwöre seid Jahren auf Haarspray (seid dem Tipp in der Bike, wahrscheinlich 1994  ). Hilft zum einfachen Aufziehen und verklebt dann auch etwas (ohne aber sich nicht mehr demontieren zu lassen). Natürlich gibts aber auch Lenker (oder Griffgummis) wo alle Tipps nicht helfen...


Ja Haarspray hat bei mir auch schon gut geholfen, wenn es keine Schraubgriffe waren. Nervt aber bei der Demontage irgendwie.


----------



## Kati (6. März 2020)

Haarspray ist auch meine Wahl der Mittel.
Das musste nur nass machen, damit er sich „auflöst“. Je nach Lenker kommt Schraubendreher zwischen Griff und Lenker und dann Wasser rein, oder ne Spritze mit Kanüle.


----------



## Kwietsch (6. März 2020)

Bei Demontageproblemen hilft bei mir entweder ne Spritze mit Spüliwasser oder ganz einfach Druckluft.
Damit hab ich bisher noch alles zerstörungsfrei runterbekommen.


----------



## Kwietsch (6. März 2020)

Kati schrieb:


> Spritze mit Kanüle.



Warst ne Sekunde schneller


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. März 2020)

Habt ihr schon mal meine Haare gesehen? Ich habe kein Haarspray und bisher war das auch nicht nötig. Es kommt aber eh ein anderer Lenker dran.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (6. März 2020)

Ich nehme einen Kabelbinder und sprühe etwas Fensterreiniger in die entstandene Öffnung rein, der steht eh immer an der Werkbank als sanfter Universalreiniger, dann drehe ich ein paar mal und der Griff flutscht von alleine runter.


----------



## Triturbo (6. März 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> [...]
> Aufbau ist sonst gut, aber ich nehm es jetzt gleich noch auseinander und wieg die Teile einzeln.
> [...]



Hast du Rahmen und Gabel mal gewogen? Das Rad ist schon sehr interessant!


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. März 2020)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Hast du Rahmen und Gabel mal gewogen? Das Rad ist schon sehr interessant!


Noch nicht. Gestern musste erst einmal gefahren werden und heute hatte ich keine Zeit. Ich werde es aber erst tun, wenn ich die Bremsen geliefert bekomme, und eh mal dran muss.


----------



## GrazerTourer (6. März 2020)

Kati schrieb:


> Haarspray ist auch meine Wahl der Mittel.
> Das musste nur nass machen, damit er sich „auflöst“. Je nach Lenker kommt Schraubendreher zwischen Griff und Lenker und dann Wasser rein, oder ne Spritze mit Kanüle.


Druckluft. Dann sind die Griffe sofort oben und unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (7. März 2020)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Druckluft. Dann sind die Griffe sofort oben und unten.


Ich weiß, wie man Griffe montiert und demontiert. Der Lenker bzw. dessen Oberfläche ist hier das Problem. Jegliche Griffe kann man draufwerfen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. März 2020)

Der Sattel muss wahrscheinlich noch ein wenig höher aber sonst passt es.


----------



## beetle367 (8. März 2020)

Hallo,

ist es möglich den Woom-Radsatz auf Tubless umzurüsten?

MfG


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. März 2020)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist es möglich den Woom-Radsatz auf Tubless umzurüsten?
> 
> MfG


Laut meinen Recherchen nicht. Wenn dann ghetto, was ich auch mal probieren werde.


----------



## beetle367 (8. März 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Laut meinen Recherchen nicht. Wenn dann ghetto, was ich auch mal probieren werde.



O.k., danke.


----------



## fiatpolski (8. März 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Der Sattel muss wahrscheinlich noch ein wenig höher aber sonst passt es.



Ich finde es gut das bei euch die Glocken geläutet werden wenn Kinder biken


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. März 2020)

fiatpolski schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut das bei euch die Glocken geläutet werden wenn Kinder biken


Ich nicht. Das nervt jedes Mal, wenn wir draußen sind.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. März 2020)

5 hat er mit dem kleinen 20er nicht gemacht. Jetzt muss ich ihm teilweise sagen, dass er nicht so schnell dort runter macht.


----------



## Cahuna (9. März 2020)

Interessantes Thema, Danke fürs Teilen! Will meiner Tochter mit recht identischen Körpermassen am Freitag auch ein Woom 5 testen/kaufen (bei dem gleichen Shop wo du bestellt hast, nur hab ich 30min mit dem Auto dort hin  )

Das mit der Kassette hatte ich garnich auf dem Schirm, 40er wäre schon besser.

Die Carbongabel wäre für unsere Zwecke sicher ausreichend. Eine RST F1RST Air 24" sollte sich aber auch montieren lassen? Das Woom Off Air mit Gabel wird ja 200 EUr mehr kosten. Das wird dann auch dei Gabel only kosten zum Nachrüsten.



beetle367 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist es möglich den Woom-Radsatz auf Tubless umzurüsten?
> 
> MfG



Laut dem Bericht hier sollte das TL möglich sein. Vermutlich Band kleben und gut ist. 


> Unsere Felgen sind "Tubeless-Ready" - können theoretisch mit gewissen Modifikationen auch ohne Schläuche gefahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (9. März 2020)

Cahuna schrieb:


> Interessantes Thema, Danke fürs Teilen! Will meiner Tochter mit recht identischen Körpermassen am Freitag auch ein Woom 5 testen/kaufen (bei dem gleichen Shop wo du bestellt hast, nur hab ich 30min mit dem Auto dort hin  )
> 
> Das mit der Kassette hatte ich garnich auf dem Schirm, 40er wäre schon besser.
> 
> ...


Bzgl. der Gabel schau ich halt rum. Das wird wohl die RST F1RST 24-15 sein, welche aber noch nirgends erhältlich ist.

Ich hätte schon längst eine andere Gabel bestellt, wenn da nicht die Sache mit der 15mm Achse ist. Alle Kinderbike Gabeln haben Naben mit Schnellspanner. Ich muss mal herausfinden, welche Naben das genau sind und ob es da Umrüstadapter wie bei Hope gibt.

Das mit dem Tubeless Ready hatte ich nicht gelesen. Ich schau mal ob ich noch ein Tubeless Ventil finde und dann probier ich das gleich morgen mal.


----------



## beetle367 (10. März 2020)

Laut dem Bericht hier sollte das TL möglich sein. Vermutlich Band kleben und gut ist.
[/QUOTE]

Danke, für die Info.


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. März 2020)

Cahuna schrieb:


> Laut dem Bericht hier sollte das TL möglich sein. Vermutlich Band kleben und gut ist.





beetle367 schrieb:


> Danke, für die Info.


Ich habe gerade versucht, den HR Reifen Tubeless zu montieren. Ob das mit dem Rocket Ron so einfach geht sei mal dahin gestellt (er sitzt sehr locker auf der Felge) aber die Felge an sich ist *nicht* tubeless tauglich. Bei ca. 1.5 bar fing es an zu zischen und nicht zwischen Reifen und Felge sondern an der Stelle, wo die Felge gesteckt ist. Nicht mal seitlich, sondern zur Nabe zeigend. Es geht also leider nicht.

Wo ich das HR schon mal draußen hatte, hier die Gewichte:

HR ohne Felgenband:





HR mit einer Lage DT Tubeless Felgenband:





Schmutziger Rocket Ron:





Schlauch. Hier könnte man für 20,- einen Tubolito in 24'' kaufen, welcher ca. 100gr. weniger wiegt. Alle anderen Schläuche wiegen ca. gleich. Ob ich es mache? Keine Ahnung. Ein anderer LRS wäre mir irgendwie lieber. Da würde man mehr Gewicht sparen und ich könnte Tubeless montieren. Das ist hier bei den ganzen Dornen in der Umgebung schon besser.





Felgenband:





Sunrace Kassette:





Bremsscheibe Promax:





Jetzt verbaute Hope:


----------



## joglo (10. März 2020)

hi, schwierig da noch Gewicht einzusparen...

Du könntest evtl. den Schwalbe 14A XXLlight Schlauch mit 95g (für 6,50€) nutzen. Der ist zwar für 26", den nutzen aber wir und auch einige andere hier auch im 24er (einfach vorsichtig reinstopfen, aufpumpen und OK) ohne Schwierigkeiten.
Allerdings hab ich nur die 2.1 RR, für 2.35 müsste der Schlauch sich halt noch etwas dehnen. Einen Versuch sollte das meiner Meinung wert sein.


----------



## Triturbo (10. März 2020)

Sehr interessant und schön zu sehen, was dein Junior jetzt schon drauf hat  Wenn ich Dornen höre, würde ich auch zu Tubeless raten anstatt zum Tubolito.


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. März 2020)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Sehr interessant und schön zu sehen, was dein Junior jetzt schon drauf hat  Wenn ich Dornen höre, würde ich auch zu Tubeless raten anstatt zum Tubolito.


Er hat durch das Rad wirklich einen Sprung nach vorn gemacht und viel selbstvertrauen gewonnen. Wir sind jetzt jeden Tag gefahren und er wird jedes Mal besser. Wir sind vorher auch gefahren aber mit dem 20‘‘ war alles irgendwie schwieriger.

Bzgl. tubeless bleibt mir ja nur die Stans Felge, welche derzeit so um die 65€ kostet. Dazu noch Naben und Speichen, da sind schnell noch einmal 300,- weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikelovers (10. März 2020)

Seit heute ist das WoomOff mit Federgabel zur Bestellung mit Lieferfrist zu Ostern verfügbar!


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. März 2020)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Seit heute ist das WoomOff mit Federgabel zur Bestellung mit Lieferfrist zu Ostern verfügbar!


Ja. Wurde mir auch so gesagt und es soll die Federgabel wohl auch schon bestellbar sein. Ich habe meinen Händler diesbezüglich schon angeschrieben. Mal sehen, ob sie 200,- kostet oder noch mehr.


----------



## onkeldueres (11. März 2020)

Woom hat gestern an alle Händler eine Rundmail geschickt. Dank dieser leckeren Biersorte gibts starke Lieferverzögerungen bis Ende 04.20.

Aber geil im Video"fahr im stehen" aber Papa am japsen als würde er ein Sauerstoffzelt brauchen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. März 2020)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Aber geil im Video"fahr im stehen" aber Papa am japsen als würde er ein Sauerstoffzelt brauchen.


Der Anstieg ist tatsächlich nicht ohne und wenn man so das Handy in einer Hand hält...

Der Hintergrund meiner Forderung, dass er im Stehen fahren soll ist begründet. Auf dem 20 Zoll ist er selbst 5km lange Strecken am Stück im Stehen gefahren, warum auch immer. Auf dem Woom sitzt er endlich!


----------



## beetle367 (11. März 2020)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Woom hat gestern an alle Händler eine Rundmail geschickt. Dank dieser leckeren Biersorte gibts starke Lieferverzögerungen bis Ende 04.20.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Triturbo (11. März 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Er hat durch das Rad wirklich einen Sprung nach vorn gemacht und viel selbstvertrauen gewonnen. Wir sind jetzt jeden Tag gefahren und er wird jedes Mal besser. Wir sind vorher auch gefahren aber mit dem 20‘‘ war alles irgendwie schwieriger.
> 
> Bzgl. tubeless bleibt mir ja nur die Stans Felge, welche derzeit so um die 65€ kostet. Dazu noch Naben und Speichen, da sind schnell noch einmal 300,- weg.



Sehr gut! Ich denke, Ghetto Tubeless kann man ja erstmal probieren.


----------



## onkeldueres (11. März 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Der Anstieg ist tatsächlich nicht ohne und wenn man so das Handy in einer Hand hält...
> 
> Der Hintergrund meiner Forderung, dass er im Stehen fahren soll ist begründet. Auf dem 20 Zoll ist er selbst 5km lange Strecken am Stück im Stehen gefahren, warum auch immer. Auf dem Woom sitzt er endlich!


Nicht böse sein. War nur ein Scherz


----------



## onkeldueres (11. März 2020)

April ist gemeint


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. März 2020)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Sehr gut! Ich denke, Ghetto Tubeless kann man ja erstmal probieren.


Hm... Ich muss mal schauen ob ich noch einen 20 Zoll Schlauch habe.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. März 2020)

Die Woom Felgen sind übrigens 24.9mm innen und 29.4 außen. 

Ich glaube ich werde in den sauren Apfel beißen und die Stans Felgen mit ein paar Novatech Naben aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (12. März 2020)

Nachtrag. Ich habe jetzt eine Crest 24‘‘ Felge für 60€ gefunden. Einziger Wermutstropfen ist, dass sie 28 Löcher hat. Die werde ich für hinten einspeichen. Jetzt geht die Suche nach einer 135x12 Nabe los. Die einzigen die ich hier kenne sind Novatec oder Hope. Vorn werde ich ein 26er Laufrad einspeichen, welches dann an das nächste Rad wandert, wenn es soweit sein sollte. Speichen sollten durchgängig DT Revo oder eben das Sapim Pendant sein. Wird auf jeden Fall schön leicht, wenn ich die Novatech nehm.

Ich habe mal verglichen mit dem Federgabelmodell. Das kommt durch die Gabel vorn (60mm FW) insgesamt höher als mit der Starrgabel und 26‘‘ Vorderrad. Das wird wohl das erste Mullet Kinderrad.


----------



## LemonLipstick (12. März 2020)

Darf ich fragen warum du nicht gleich ein kleines 26” Bike gekauft hast?


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. März 2020)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen warum du nicht gleich ein kleines 26” Bike gekauft hast?


Gute Frage. Budget war 1000,- und damit bekommt man bei VPace noch nix. Kubikes hat eine Disk Version, die dann aber schwerer ist und erst ab 1.40m. Pyro hätte ebenfalls nicht gepasst. VPace wäre bei gleicher Ausstattung teurer gewesen.

Ich habe gerade die Info vom Händler bekommen. Die Federgabel soll 250,- kosten und wäre Mitte April lieferbar. Jetzt ist die Frage. 26er VR und leicht oder 24 VR und 1.2kg schwerer.

SLX Bremse vorn ist nun auch montiert und ich hatte noch ein paar Swisstop Beläge dafür rumliegen. Die Bremsperformance ist super und der kleine kann den SLX Hebel besser erreichen als den der Promax.


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. März 2020)

Griffe werden noch getauscht.


----------



## Cahuna (13. März 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> die Felge an sich ist *nicht* tubeless tauglich



Du hast aber schon ein TL-Band geklebt, oder?


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. März 2020)

Cahuna schrieb:


> Du hast aber schon ein TL-Band geklebt, oder?


Ist die Frage ernst gemeint? Wie soll denn eine Felge Tubeless gehen, wenn man die Speichenlöcher nicht abklebt. Ich habe das Band von DT Swiss genommen.


----------



## Cahuna (13. März 2020)

Heute mittag gehen wir Probefahren. Bin am Überlegen ob nicht auch ein niedriges 26 Zoll schon gehen könnte wie das Pyro 26 small . Empfohlene SL ist 62cm, also noch ein Fitzelchen zu klein. Klar ist das Pyro kein so krasses MTB wie das Woom.




niconj schrieb:


> st die Frage ernst gemeint? Wie soll denn eine Felge Tubeless gehen, wenn man die Speichenlöcher nicht abklebt. Ich habe das Band von DT Swiss genommen.



Ja, sorry. Hatte das nur auf den Bildern das orig. Felgenband gesehen


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. März 2020)

So. VPace Saso Federgabel ist bestellt. Sind dann zwar ca. 1.1kg Mehrgewicht aber dann hat er vorn etwas mehr Ruhe.

Laufrad vorn wird ein ZTR Crest 24'' mit einer Tune King Nabe und dann tubeless. Speichen weiß ich noch nicht genau aber sicherlich durchgängig Sapim Laser. Sollte schön leicht werden.


----------



## johnparka (14. März 2020)

Nach den ganzen (geplanten) Umbauten hättest du dir auch ein Max26 "leisten" können. Mein Max26er Aufbau hat die 1000 Euro damals auch nicht gesprengt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (14. März 2020)

johnparka schrieb:


> Nach den ganzen (geplanten) Umbauten hättest du dir auch ein Max26 "leisten" können. Mein Max26er Aufbau hat die 1000 Euro damals auch nicht gesprengt.


Nicht ganz. Ich habe es durchgerechnet und hätte auf viele Schnäppchen warten müssen. Derzeit bin ich bei 1150 mit Federgabel. Da ist das Vpace Max ohne Federgabel noch nicht zu kaufen. Mal davon abgesehen denke ich, dass beim Verkauf der jetzt nicht mehr notwendigen Teile auch noch ein cent bei rauskommen wird.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. März 2020)

Ich habe jetzt die Sunrace CSM990 Kassette bestellt. 11-40 sollte reichen hier. Er kommt mit 36T schon gut die Berge hoch. Alles was härter sein sollte wird dann von mir via TowWhee gezogen. 

Jetzt muss ich mal schauen welche Kette ich nehm. Bei 9fach ist ja die Campa Record die Referenz aber ob es die beim Kinderrad braucht...


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. März 2020)

60€ bei Amazon. Leider gab es nur eine und auch noch in 28L aber egal. Die Tune Nabe habe ich auch sehr günstig bekommen. 100mm Schnellspanner in 28L will keiner mehr.

Nabe habe ich noch nicht, ist aber schon im Versand. Die wiegt 136gr. Macht zusammen 429gr. Mal schauen wie viel die Speichen und Nippel (Sapim Laser, Polyax) wiegen. (Ich schätze so bei 550gr.)


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. März 2020)

Nachtrag: Nabe ist heute angekommen. Nippel sind auch schon da. Speichen musste ich extra bestellen, da recht kurz und nicht überall lieferbar.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. März 2020)




----------



## HarzEnduro (19. März 2020)

Weiter gehts. Warte nur noch auf die Gabel und die RCZ Vorbau und dann kann er Federgabel fahren.





Bei Meiner Schätzung von oben muss ich mir mal selbst auf die Schulter klopfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (19. März 2020)

Bekomme ich dann eigentlich Ärger, wenn ich die Decals dran lasse?

Schaft ist ungekürzt.


----------



## Triturbo (20. März 2020)

Würde mich nicht stören


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. März 2020)

Kleiner Hinweis:

Der Steuersatz des Woom ist ein voll integrierter. Oben ist ein fetter Reduzierkonus verbaut und die Kappe ist auch für 1''. D.h. einfach so einen Spacer rausnehmen geht nicht. Man braucht einen Konus für 1 1/8'' (hatte ich noch in der Restekiste) und eine Kappe (nicht mehr in der Restekiste ).


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. März 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Weiter gehts. Warte nur noch auf die Gabel und die RCZ Vorbau und dann kann er Federgabel fahren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 997886
> 
> ...


Vorderrad des Woom ohne Felgenband. 154gr. eingespart. Edit: Da jetzt tubeless und nur ca. 60ml im Reifen = 254gr. eingespart.





Den Rocket Ron habe ich auch gleich Tubeless montiert bekommen. Hält bisher die Luft. Hier braucht man aber einen Kompressor oder das Milkit, welches ich habe.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. März 2020)

Leider war ich zu langsam und BC schon zu schnell. Das Paket kam heute an aber ohne dem Steuersatzoberteil. D.h. das Rad steht erstmal auseinandergebaut rum, denn ich will die Starrgabel nicht wieder einbauen. 

Ich habe aber schon mal die Scheibe am VR montiert. Hoffentlich sind 160mm (weniger geht bei der VPace Gabel nicht) nicht zu viel für meinen Kleinen. Die SLX ist ja keine schlechte Bremse.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. März 2020)

Ich habe gerade noch etwas gewogen und gerechnet. 

Die Woom Carbongabel (Schaft ist auch Carbon) liegt bei 490 mit inkludiertem Expander und der Steckachse:





Die VPace Gabel kommt bei 1505gr. raus. + Schnellspanner und Expander = 1530gr. (Schaft muss ja noch gekürzt werden):





1530 - 490 = 1040 gr. schwerer mit der Federgabel. Wenn ich davon noch die 254gr. durch das tubeless Laufrad abziehe, dann sollte das Rad bei ca. 9,63kg. liegen. Den Unterschied Promax vs. SLX Bremse habe ich leider nicht gemessen. 

Der Vorbau ist übrigens recht leicht:


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. März 2020)

Rechnung haut, stand jetzt, voll hin. Ich habe es mal kurz mit einem schweren Kore Vorbau zusammengesteckt und an die Waage gehangen. Genau 9.6kg.


----------



## LockeTirol (24. März 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Bekomme ich dann eigentlich Ärger, wenn ich die Decals dran lasse?
> 
> Schaft ist ungekürzt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 997955


Die VPACE Decals werten ein Woom Bike auf. Also würde ich sie dran lassen.


----------



## Triturbo (24. März 2020)

Alles sehr interessant, vielen Dank!


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. März 2020)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Die VPACE Decals werten ein Woom Bike auf. Also würde ich sie dran lassen.


Na komm. So schlimm ist Woom auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (25. März 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Na komm. So schlimm ist Woom auch nicht.


Naja..
Aber war eh nur Spaß


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. März 2020)

9.65 kg wie es da steht. Vorbau kommt dann noch der andere. Hinten muss ich noch schauen wie ich das Tubeless bekomme.


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. März 2020)

Fahrbereit. Heute auch das erste Mal mit dem TowWhee.

Er ist von der Gabel begeistert.


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. März 2020)

Nicht gewogen und gleich mit der Shimano XT Kette verbaut. Rad liegt jetzt bei 9.76kg, d.h. die Kassette liegt bei ca. 100gr. mehr als die Kleine, die verbaut war.


----------



## Mzungu (29. März 2020)

Warum hast du keine leichte 26" Gabel verbaut? SID oder Magura Durin? Da wäre vermutlich mehr Performance bei weniger Gewicht drin gewesen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. März 2020)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Warum hast du keine leichte 26" Gabel verbaut? SID oder Magura Durin? Da wäre vermutlich mehr Performance bei weniger Gewicht drin gewesen.


Was wiegt denn eine SID? Ich wollte dann doch bei 24'' bleiben. Mit einer 26er Gabel UND LR wäre das dann wohl doch zu hoch gekommen. Bei starr und 26'' wäre es sogar niedriger gewesen als jetzt.


----------



## Mzungu (29. März 2020)

100 mm SID Team Dual Air wiegt mit 18 cm Schaft 1510 g, Magura Durin Race mit 100 mm und 26 cm Schaft sogar nur 1490 g.
Hab ich jedenfalls für mein 24" Projekt so geplant.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. März 2020)

Mzungu schrieb:


> 100 mm SID Team Dual Air wiegt mit 18 cm Schaft 1510 g, Magura Durin Race mit 100 mm und 26 cm Schaft sogar nur 1490 g.
> Hab ich jedenfalls für mein 24" Projekt so geplant.


Ist doch aber nicht leichter.


----------



## mabunixda (9. April 2020)

Wo hast du die Glace Gabel her?
Weisst du das Einbaumaß?

 UnserJunior kam vom Woom4 und ist nun im umliegenden Wäldern auf Trailsuche.

andere Kassette klingt interessant, federgabel war eh schon auf der Wunschliste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (9. April 2020)

mabunixda schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Glace Gabel her?
> Weisst du das Einbaumaß?
> 
> UnserJunior kam vom Woom4 und ist nun im umliegenden Wäldern auf Trailsuche.
> ...


Vpace Gabel ist von Vpace.  Einbaumaße (Höhe usw.) kann ich nicht sagen. Sie hat 60mm FW und 100mm Schnellspanner. Sie ist durchgehend 1 1/8.


----------



## mabunixda (9. April 2020)

Hmmm im Shop nur als Teil eines Rads gelistet, deswegen meine Frage


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. April 2020)

mabunixda schrieb:


> Hmmm im Shop nur als Teil eines Rads gelistet, deswegen meine Frage


Schreib ne Mail.


----------



## ernmar (11. April 2020)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Du kannst bei der Gripshift die Feder kürzen dann geht er leichter zu drehen falls das Thema sein sollte.


Hast du dazu mal eine kurze Erklärung wo beschrieben ist was man dafür machen muss? Habe jetzt einen neuen x0 9fach gripshift aber die eine Richtung geht extrem schwer. Für mich schon anstrengend, aber für ein Kind unmöglich.


----------



## mabunixda (11. April 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Nicht gewogen und gleich mit der Shimano XT Kette verbaut. Rad liegt jetzt bei 9.76kg, d.h. die Kassette liegt bei ca. 100gr. mehr als die Kleine, die verbaut war.



Geht die Kassette mit originaler Schaltung auch? SRAM schreibt ja von max. 36 Zähnen


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. April 2020)

ernmar schrieb:


> Hast du dazu mal eine kurze Erklärung wo beschrieben ist was man dafür machen muss? Habe jetzt einen neuen x0 9fach gripshift aber die eine Richtung geht extrem schwer. Für mich schon anstrengend, aber für ein Kind unmöglich.


Ich war auch überrascht wie schwer das geht aber nicht so, dass mein keiner das nicht könnte.


mabunixda schrieb:


> Geht die Kassette mit originaler Schaltung auch? SRAM schreibt ja von max. 36 Zähnen


Ja geht. Selbst die Kette war noch lang genug. B-Screw muss nur weiter rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernmar (12. April 2020)

ernmar schrieb:


> Hast du dazu mal eine kurze Erklärung wo beschrieben ist was man dafür machen muss? Habe jetzt einen neuen x0 9fach gripshift aber die eine Richtung geht extrem schwer. Für mich schon anstrengend, aber für ein Kind unmöglich.


Habs hinbekommen.  Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. April 2020)

Lang hats gedauert aber nun ist der Vorbau endlich gekommen. 105gr. sind noch einmal ca. 100gr. weniger als der fette Kore Vorbau, den ich noch rumliegen hatte.

Ich werden den nicht entlabeln. Keine Lust und es passt erstaunlich gut zum Schriftzug am Unterrohr.


----------



## Bikelovers (3. Mai 2020)

Moin, 

wir haben den Sohnemann nun das WoomOff 4 bestellt. 
Würden dieses aber gerne noch aufpimpen. 

Habt ihr Tipps für kindgerechte Pedalen, Griffe, Sattel in grün oder blau? ?


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Mai 2020)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir haben den Sohnemann nun das WoomOff 4 bestellt.
> Würden dieses aber gerne noch aufpimpen.
> ...


Die Pedale sind gut.


----------



## Bikelovers (4. Mai 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Die Pedale sind gut.



Es geht auch mehr darum, ein wenig Farbe da rein zu bringen.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (4. Mai 2020)

Wie wäre es mit dem sdg slater Kit, das hat schöne knallige Farben, kostet aber etwas?


----------



## mabunixda (14. Mai 2020)

@niconj Hat sich bei dir die Griffhoehe mit der Federgabel veraendert? Ich finde, das Woom Off ja ohnehin schon recht hohes Cockpit hat und mit der Original-Federgabel kommen hier dann nochmal 2cm dazu.


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Mai 2020)

mabunixda schrieb:


> @niconj Hat sich bei dir die Griffhoehe mit der Federgabel veraendert? Ich finde, das Woom Off ja ohnehin schon recht hohes Cockpit hat und mit der Original-Federgabel kommen hier dann nochmal 2cm dazu.


Klar ist das Ding nochmal höher gekommen, was aber nicht so schlimm war. Mit SAG ist es ja dann nicht so schlimm. Das blöde ist halt, dass man hier nicht wirklich erfragen kann, ob es sich zum Guten oder Schlechten verändert hat. Er fand die Federgabel cool und fährt auch sicherer damit.

Man könnte ja ggf. auch den Spacer unterm Vorbau noch rausnehmen um wieder etwas tiefer zu kommen. Wirklich relevant würde das doch erst an richtigen Rampen werden und dort kommt er noch nicht allein hoch bzw. ich ziehe ihn mit dem TowWhee.


----------



## Das-Licht (3. Juli 2020)

...woom off 5 air, ca. 10,6 Kg. Der Umbau soll Berg- und Trailtauglich sein, und problemlos "mitwachsen". 
Ritzel mit 42 Zähnen und längerem Käfig nebst längerer Kette. Marsh-Guard, Trail-Bell (nicht im Bild), Speichenreflektoren, StVO-Klemmlicht (nicht im Bild), Schnellspanner und 100mm Variostütze.


----------



## daskandalboy (12. Oktober 2020)

Hat eigentlich jemand mal rausgefunden, welche VR-Nabe Woom beim Off 5 verbaut und ob es ggf. passende Achsadapter dafür gibt? Habe meiner Tochter jetzt aus Verfügbarkeitsgründen eine Suntour XCR 24 Air eingebaut, die inzwischen dank Suntour-Service auch ordentlich anspricht. Momentan ist ein Schnellspann-Universaladapter drin, das ist aber definitiv keine elegante Lösung. Die Endkappen in der Woom-Nabe sind auf jeden Fall gesteckt, insofern könnte es da ja vielleicht etwas geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasbee (24. November 2020)

Hallo, 
interessiere mich auch für ein Woom Off 5 ohne Federgabel da dass Pyro 20 Zoll Superlight langsam zu klein wird. Mein Kleiner fährt eher gemäßigt. Bin nicht der massiv Schrauber und würde mich darauf beschränken Schaltung und eventuell Bremsen zu tauschen, quasi auf VPace Niveau anheben. 

Weiss jemand ob man die SRAM NX1 11-fach mit 11-46 und die Magura MT4 Bremsen problemlos am Woom verbauen kann? Vielen Dank.


----------



## Ivenl (24. November 2020)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Hallo,
> interessiere mich auch für ein Woom Off 5 ohne Federgabel da dass Pyro 20 Zoll Superlight langsam zu klein wird. Mein Kleiner fährt eher gemäßigt. Bin nicht der massiv Schrauber und würde mich darauf beschränken Schaltung und eventuell Bremsen zu tauschen, quasi auf VPace Niveau anheben.
> 
> Weiss jemand ob man die SRAM NX1 11-fach mit 11-46 und die Magura MT4 Bremsen problemlos am Woom verbauen kann? Vielen Dank.


Im Bikemarkt steht ein max 24, ist wahrscheinlich billiger als der Umbau.





						Kinder Fahrrad: 84 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Kinder Fahrrad ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 84 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Schnegge (24. November 2020)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Hallo,
> interessiere mich auch für ein Woom Off 5 ohne Federgabel da dass Pyro 20 Zoll Superlight langsam zu klein wird. Mein Kleiner fährt eher gemäßigt. Bin nicht der massiv Schrauber und würde mich darauf beschränken Schaltung und eventuell Bremsen zu tauschen, quasi auf VPace Niveau anheben.
> 
> Weiss jemand ob man die SRAM NX1 11-fach mit 11-46 und die Magura MT4 Bremsen problemlos am Woom verbauen kann? Vielen Dank.


ich denke 28 zu 46 ist doch extrem stark untersetzt für 24 Zoll.


----------



## thomasbee (24. November 2020)

Schnegge schrieb:


> ich denke 28 zu 46 ist doch extrem stark untersetzt für 24 Zoll.


Hmm stimmt wohl. Hatte mit Vpace 26 verglichen. Beim 24er verbaut Vpace eine SRAM GX1 mit 10-42. Würde das passen, also vom Einbau ?


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. November 2020)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Im Bikemarkt steht ein max 24, ist wahrscheinlich billiger als der Umbau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist aber zu klein. Das Off5 wäre bei VPace ein 26‘‘.


----------



## thomasbee (24. November 2020)

Genau das 24 Vpace 24 wäre dann wohl zu klein. Entweder Woom Off 5 (24 Zoll) oder Vpace Max 26 Zoll. Muss wohl mal nach Ravensburg fahren, kann mir das nicht so richtig vorstellen. 

Gibt es eigentlich Hoffnung, dass ein Vpace 26 länger als 1.5 - 2 Jahre hält, wenn man irgendwann Vorbau verlängert?


----------



## johnparka (24. November 2020)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Hoffnung, dass ein Vpace 26 länger als 1.5 - 2 Jahre hält, wenn man irgendwann Vorbau verlängert?



Ja, falls du mehr als ein Kind haben solltest.... (vorausgesetzt keine Zwillinge ;-))


----------



## DianaD80 (24. November 2020)

Kommt aufs Wachstum deines Kindes an. Wir hatten es 3 Jahre von ca. 1,26 - 1,48, am ende mit etwas längerem Vorbau.


----------



## Ivenl (24. November 2020)

Wäre mir mit dem Vergleich von woom5 zu vpace 26 vorsichtig, wir haben es mit 113cm getestet und es war etwas zu groß (lag unter anderem an der Sattelstütze) und haben dann ein kubikes 24s genommen, denke mit grob 115cm hätte das woom gepasst, mit 120cm passt es bestimmt, da passt das vpace 26' aber wahrscheinlich nicht? Oder ist vpace da auch so konservativ in der Hersteller Angabe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobichzh (25. November 2020)

Ivenl schrieb:


> mit 120cm passt ... das vpace 26' aber wahrscheinlich nicht? Oder ist vpace da auch so konservativ in der Hersteller Angabe?


Ich würde sagen Pace macht realistische Angaben.
Konkret war das beim MAX26 bei uns so:
Auf das MAX26 ist er mit ca. 126 cm / 58 cm IBL gewechselt. Allerdings ist er das Rad schon ein halbes Jahr vorher vereinzelt auf Flowtrails gefahren. Er hat sich halt anfangs auf dem 20" Rad noch wohler gefühlt. Meiner Erfahrung nach kommt der Moment, an dem die Kinder ein Rad als zu klein empfinden sehr plötzlich, d. h. das geht dann gar nicht mehr, während ein zu grosses Rad eben schon viel früher geht als es ideal ist.


----------



## mabunixda (25. November 2020)

Ja das mit zu klein geht von heute auf morgen bzw gern auch "fremd-injiziert" wenn sie zB in einer MTB Gruppe fahren ..


----------



## euro910 (25. November 2020)

unser Junior hat auch seine Probleme mit dem Trigger am 4er Off
was bräuchte ich denn alles neben dem Gripshift selbst für den Umbau, ist das Einstellen danach easy?


----------



## daniel77 (25. November 2020)

tobichzh schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen Pace macht realistische Angaben.
> Konkret war das beim MAX26 bei uns so:
> Auf das MAX26 ist er mit ca. 126 cm / 58 cm IBL gewechselt. Allerdings ist er das Rad schon ein halbes Jahr vorher vereinzelt auf Flowtrails gefahren. Er hat sich halt anfangs auf dem 20" Rad noch wohler gefühlt. Meiner Erfahrung nach kommt der Moment, an dem die Kinder ein Rad als zu klein empfinden sehr plötzlich, d. h. das geht dann gar nicht mehr, während ein zu grosses Rad eben schon viel früher geht als es ideal ist.



Kann ich bestätigen, das Max26 ging bei uns schon ab 1.22m mit modifizierter Sattelstütze. Alle Trails die mit 20“ gefahren wurden gingen sofort und besser mit dem Vpace.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (26. November 2020)

euro910 schrieb:


> unser Junior hat auch seine Probleme mit dem Trigger am 4er Off
> was bräuchte ich denn alles neben dem Gripshift selbst für den Umbau, ist das Einstellen danach easy?


Wie lang hat er das Rad schon? Wenns erst kurze Zeit ist würde ich es lassen. Ich hab auch befürchtet, dass mein Sohn mit Triggern nicht umgehen kann aber er hat es dann schnell gelernt.


----------



## euro910 (26. November 2020)

3 Wochen ca., sind auch erst 100Km gefahren
wollt mich nur schonmal schlau machen was ich benötigen würde, ich geb ihm noch etwas Zeit bevor ich umbauen würde, zumal das Radl eh noch nen Tick zu gross ist momentan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivenl (26. November 2020)

euro910 schrieb:


> 3 Wochen ca., sind auch erst 100Km gefahren
> wollt mich nur schonmal schlau machen was ich benötigen würde, ich geb ihm noch etwas Zeit bevor ich umbauen würde, zumal das Radl eh noch nen Tick zu gross ist momentan


Du brauchst nur den Drehhebel und ggf. Nen neuen Zug, falls der alte ausgefranst ist. Das einstellen ist genauso leicht wir beim normalen Trigger.


----------



## smartin78 (18. Februar 2021)

Hallo Leute, möglicherweise hab ich es überlesen, aber hat schon jemand eine variable Sattelstütze ins 5er verbaut? Wenn ja welche?


----------



## Das-Licht (18. Februar 2021)

smartin78 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, möglicherweise hab ich es überlesen, aber hat schon jemand eine variable Sattelstütze ins 5er verbaut? Wenn ja welche?


#101
eine 100mm Stütze mit Lenkerbedienung. Modell weiß ich aktuell nicht.


----------



## smartin78 (18. Februar 2021)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> #101
> eine 100mm Stütze mit Lenkerbedienung. Modell weiß ich aktuell nicht.


Den Beitrag hatte ich eh auch gesehen, aber halt leider ohne Type. Hast du die Zug extern verlegt oder intern und gebohrt?


----------



## Das-Licht (19. Februar 2021)

extern. Das Fahrrad steht leider nicht bei mir, deshalb kann ich da aktuell keine näheren Angaben machen, was den Typ betrifft. Wohl Kind Shock oder XLC. Viel Auswahl gibt es für extern bei 27.2 Rohr nicht.


----------



## Ivenl (20. Februar 2021)

Ich hätte noch nen Gravity dropper hier.


----------



## thomasbee (20. Februar 2021)

hallo, denke auch über ein Woom 5 Off als Alternative zum Vpace Max 26 nach, falls das leider nicht lieferbar bleibt, dazu bitte 3 Fragen


kann man eine 11fach Schaltung verbauen, beispielsweise SRAM GX 10-42?
passen normale Scheibenbremshebel bzgl. Lenkerdurchmesser, z.B. Magura MT4?
taugt die Woom Federgabel für Leichtgewichte (25 kg) ?

vielen Dank!


----------



## derseidel (24. Februar 2021)

thomasbee schrieb:


> kann man eine 11fach Schaltung verbauen, beispielsweise SRAM GX 10-42?
> passen normale Scheibenbremshebel bzgl. Lenkerdurchmesser, z.B. Magura MT4?


Beim Woom Off (Air) 4 ist der Durchmesser des Lenkers für die Griffe 22mm. Laut Website ist der Lenker für das 4er und 5er der gleiche 600mm + 20mm Rise.

Ich wäre auch an *alternativen Griffen* interessiert, falls jemand Erfahrungen hat - ich hätte gerne etwas mit *Schutz an den Lenkerenden*, damit das nicht so übel ausgeht, wenn die sich den mal irgendwo reinhauen. (Der Sohn eines Kumpels hat sich mit knapp 6 bei einem Auge fast das Augenlicht genommen - bin daher etwas "gebranndmarkt")

Ich überlege auch für das 4er und ggf. später Umbau an ein 5er eine *10-fach Schaltung* (11-36) mit Kupplung zu montieren. 
Wurde der Umbau hier schon durchgeführt und verträgt sich das mit dem *Kettenblatt*?


----------



## euro910 (24. Februar 2021)

die Griffe sind echt bescheiden, da wäre ich auch an einem Upgrade interessiert
da hatte ich auch schon eine Empfehlung hier gefunden, finde Sie nur grad nicht mehr


----------



## morma (26. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine paar Frage an die Umbau Profis unter Euch  
Ich möchte bei dem Woom 5 off die Carbon Gabel durch eine Federgabel (von anderem Hersteller) ersetzen. Dafür werde ich einen neuen Stuersatz benötigen. Dazu haben ich in der Spezifikation von Woom leider keine Details gefunden. Hier nun meine Fragen:

1. Welchen Inneren Durchmesser hat das Steuerrohr an der oberen und unteren Seite?
2. Können IS Steuersätze nach dem S.H.I.S Standard eingesetzt werden oder muss ich noch weitere Maße nehmen bzw. berücksichtigen?
3, Kann der IS Steuersatz ohne zusätzliches Werkzeug getauscht werden? Hierzu gibt es verschiedene Aussagen im Netz

Ich möchte verhindern, dass ich Steuersatz und Gabel für viel Geld kaufe und nicht einsetzen kann...

Danke im Voraus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (26. Februar 2021)

morma schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe eine paar Frage an die Umbau Profis unter Euch
> Ich möchte bei dem Woom 5 off die Carbon Gabel durch eine Federgabel (von anderem Hersteller) ersetzen. Dafür werde ich einen neuen Stuersatz benötigen. Dazu haben ich in der Spezifikation von Woom leider keine Details gefunden. Hier nun meine Fragen:
> ...



Mein Rat aus diverser Erfahrung:
1. baue es aus, und messe selbst nach. Ich bin da mit Forenangaben schon angegangen, und selbst mancher Hersteller weiß wohl nicht was er verbaut. Auch Zubehörhersteller geben u.U. an, das Set passt für dieses oder jenes Modell, und dann passt es eben doch nicht. Diese Probleme habe ich gerade aktuell.
2. baue es aus, und schau, was für Lager und Lagerschalen verbaut sind, und welchem Standard sie entsprechen.
3. Wenn Du den alten Steuersatz nicht mehr brauchst, dann reichen zum Ausbau ein großer Schraubendreher und ein Hammer. Ansonsten Innenlagerauszieher. Zum Einbau brauchst Du mindestens eine Konstruktion aus zwei kräftigen Metallplatten, einer langen Gewindestange (mind. M10) und zwei Muttern. Ansonsten Einpresswerkzeug. Wer sehr erfahren und geschickt ist, kann das auch nur mit einem Hammer und einem Kunststoffhammer bewerkstelligen.

Ansonsten messe doch erst mal die vorhandene Gabel aus, und schau ob Du was Passendes zum vorhandenem Steuersatz findest.


----------



## Schnegge (27. Februar 2021)

Auf der Hompage steht was von 1 1/8"    1"  Baby Taper Shaft... Vermutlich gibt es da nix an passenden Ferldergabeln.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (27. Februar 2021)

1 1/8 Zoll mit geraden Schafft sollte doch gehen?


----------



## Schnegge (27. Februar 2021)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> 1 1/8 Zoll mit geraden Schafft sollte doch gehen?


Die original Woom Gabeln haben oben nur 1"...  auch deren Federgabeln. Keine Ahnung wie gross dann der Sitz vom oberen Steuerlager ist...


----------



## derseidel (28. Februar 2021)

@morma - ich montiere gerade ein neues Woom Off Air 4 und baue es teilweise noch etwas auseinander - ich kann dir gern Maße nehmen, wenn du mir genau sagst was du brauchst.

Ich habe übrigens hinbekommen die Reifen Tubeless aufzubauen. Die Felgen sind in jedem Fall gesteckt und nicht geschweißt, hier kommt nur mit Felgenband noch reichlich Luft raus. Ich habe am Stoß Felgenband bis an die Flanke geklebt (3-4cm) und das hält schön dicht und erspart mir Ghetto Tubeless & Co.
Die Gewichtsersparnis hält sich übrigens in Grenzen, es sind schon leichte Schläuche von Schwalbe verbaut.

Schlauch: -132g
Altes Felgenband: -18g
Neues Felgenband: +10g (ca.)
Tubeless AV Ventil: + 9g
Dichtmilch: + 60g (ca.)
= ca. 70g Einsparung pro Rad.


----------



## DoktorDeath (1. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen, hat jemand von euch schon mal die Originale Promax Bremse entlüftet? Ich vermisse die Entlüftungsschraube am Bremssattel. Wie werden die denn entlüftet?


----------



## Ivenl (1. März 2021)

DoktorDeath schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hat jemand von euch schon mal die Originale Promax Bremse entlüftet? Ich vermisse die Entlüftungsschraube am Bremssattel. Wie werden die denn entlüftet?


Hatte deine Nachricht schon bei Facebook gelesen und Google angeworfen, leider steht im woom Handbuch nicht das Model, kannst du Bilder machen, oder weißt du die Model Nummer?


----------



## Schnegge (1. März 2021)

Hier stand Mist...


----------



## DoktorDeath (1. März 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Hatte deine Nachricht schon bei Facebook gelesen und Google angeworfen, leider steht im woom Handbuch nicht das Model, kannst du Bilder machen, oder weißt du die Model Nummer?


Da steht leider kein Model drauf- nur Promax...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morma (1. März 2021)

derseidel schrieb:


> @morma - ich montiere gerade ein neues Woom Off Air 4 und baue es teilweise noch etwas auseinander - ich kann dir gern Maße nehmen, wenn du mir genau sagst was du brauchst.



@ derseidel - Danke vorab. Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Woom 4er und 5er die gleichen Steuersätze verwenden, da der Gabelschaft ebenfalls die gleiche Abmessung hat.

Benötigt wird der Innendurchmesser des reines Steuerrohres oben und unten nach der Demontage des Woom Steuersatzes. (siehe Anhang)
Siehe rechts unten (das Steuerrohr im Schnitt) 
https://images.app.goo.gl/wESL85sYqSHbvKLP6


----------



## Pags30 (2. März 2021)

Also an Vorschlägen für neue Griffe beim Woom 5 Off Air wäre ich auch interessiert. Die die jetzt dran sind taugen null. Das ist meine einzige Kritik...


----------



## derseidel (7. März 2021)

morma schrieb:


> @ derseidel
> Benötigt wird der Innendurchmesser des reines Steuerrohres oben und unten nach der Demontage des Woom Steuersatzes. (siehe Anhang)
> Siehe rechts unten (das Steuerrohr im Schnitt)
> https://images.app.goo.gl/wESL85sYqSHbvKLP6



@morma  - sorry, ich hatte das hier ganz vergessen - anbei die Maße:
Gabelschaftdurchmesser: 25,4mm / 1"
Gabelschaftdurchmesser an der Brücke: 30mm / 1 1/8"


----------



## derseidel (7. März 2021)

derseidel schrieb:


> Ich überlege auch für das 4er und ggf. später Umbau an ein 5er eine *10-fach Schaltung* (11-36) mit Kupplung zu montieren.
> Wurde der Umbau hier schon durchgeführt und verträgt sich das mit dem *Kettenblatt*?



Kurzes Update hierzu - die SRAM GX 10-fach mit kurzem Käfig und Kupplung incl. Kassette 11-36 (PG-1050) + Kette (PH-1051) ist verbaut und passt soweit problemlos.

Für die Gewichtsoptimierer - den zusätzlichen Gang gibt es gewichtstechnisch "geschenkt":
Schaltwerk: -19g [-287g(alt) + 268g(neu)]
Kassette: +25g [-352g(alt) + 377g(neu)]
Trigger und Kette (+2 Glieder bei der neuen) habe ich nicht gewogen, Unterschiede solltenebenfalls marginal sein.


----------



## Das-Licht (10. März 2021)

...hier mal "meine" Sattelstütze, zur Info, da ich es vor einigen Tagen noch nicht benennen konnte: 









						XLC Sattelstütze ALL MTN Remote Vario SP-T08 | 27,2 mm | 105 mm Hub |, 147,50 €
					

XLC Sattelstütze ALL MTN Remote Vario SP-T08 | 27,2 mm | 105 mm Hub | 50-120 kg Durch den Einsatz einer verstellbaren Sattelstütze kann der Fahrer in techni




					r2-bike.com


----------



## morma (10. März 2021)

Hallo derseidel


derseidel schrieb:


> Gabelschaftdurchmesser: 25,4mm / 1"
> Gabelschaftdurchmesser an der Brücke: 30mm / 1 1/8"


Vielen Dank für die Mühe ! 

Die Abmesssungen des Gabelschaft sind bekannt und in der Gebrauchsanweisung des Wooms.
Da ich die Gabel tauschen möchte und die ausgesuchte Gbel größere Abmessungen des Schafts hat (1 1/8 oben und 1,5 unten) , werde ich neue Steuersätze benötigen.
Das Problem was ich habe ist, dass keiner (geschweige denn WOOM) weiß wie der Innendurchmesser des Steuerrohres oben und unten ist, um entsprechend Steuersätze zu bestellen....

Da habe ich gedacht, fragst du mal als Leie in die Runde der Fachleute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle367 (22. März 2021)

DoktorDeath schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hat jemand von euch schon mal die Originale Promax Bremse entlüftet? Ich vermisse die Entlüftungsschraube am Bremssattel. Wie werden die denn entlüftet?



Hallo,

das Thema würde mich auch interessieren, da sich das Vorderad nicht mehr richtig dreht. 
Die Bremsbacken bzw. die Kolben gehen nicht mehr komplett zurück. Das Problem besteht nur vorne.

Wäre als Alternative ein Shimano Deore oder eine SLX als Ersatz zu empfehlen?


MfG


----------



## Belox (14. April 2021)

morma schrieb:


> Hallo derseidel
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Mühe !
> 
> ...


Wie bist Du vorangekommen beim Vorhaben die Federgabel auszutauschen?
Ich hab eine RST F1rst Air 24 Zoll bestellt, welche ich im Woom OFF 5 meines Sohnes einbauen möchte, aber so wie es hier zu lesen ist, wird es keine triviale Sachse sein... Hab's mir als Laie einfacher vorgestellt, vor allem weil die RST F1rst die Gabel ist, die Woom selber in der Ait Variante einbaut.

Beim Woom Händler nachgefragt, was die Umrüstung kostet - ca. 450€. Wäre mir für ca. 1 Jahr fahren noch viel zu teuer.


----------



## skiingdad (19. April 2021)

derseidel schrieb:


> Beim Woom Off (Air) 4 ist der Durchmesser des Lenkers für die Griffe 22mm. Laut Website ist der Lenker für das 4er und 5er der gleiche 600mm + 20mm Rise.
> 
> Ich wäre auch an *alternativen Griffen* interessiert, falls jemand Erfahrungen hat - ich hätte gerne etwas mit *Schutz an den Lenkerenden*, damit das nicht so übel ausgeht, wenn die sich den mal irgendwo reinhauen. (Der Sohn eines Kumpels hat sich mit knapp 6 bei einem Auge fast das Augenlicht genommen - bin daher etwas "gebranndmarkt")
> 
> ...


Ich habe die Griffe durch Reverse Youngstar Griffe Ø28mm / 98mm getauscht, da der Sohnemann mit den Originalen unzufrieden war (zu wenig Grip) und ich einen Schutz an Lenkerenden wollte, da sie auf dem Fahrradträger bei mir manchmal das Fahrzeug berühren. Alle beiden Kriterien sind nun erfüllt


----------



## Pilatus (19. April 2021)

hab meinem von Anfang an auf dem Woom Off4 die Lizard Skins Mini Lockon draufgebaut, weil die originalen Griffe eine Zumutung sind. Jetzt hab ich grad gesehen, dass die eigentlich mit 30,5mm Durchmesser recht dick sind. Er hat sich aber eigentlich nie beschwert.
https://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Grips,41/Lizard-Skins/Mini-Machine-Lock-On,19263

Die sind jetzt aber auch durchgegriffen und werden durch die ODI Ruffian Mini ersetzt. die sind glaub ich dünner
https://www.hibike.at/odi-ruffian-m...97bbe0e641f1ac5b2aa7e986f9bda8bb#var_34130005


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (19. April 2021)

Wenn es dünn sein soll, aber länger als die Reverse youngster, gibt es die Reverse classic auch schon in 28mm Durchmesser, und mit beidseitiger Klemme.


----------



## plight (24. April 2021)

_Hallöchen_ - liebeBikegemeinde  

Zum Thema *Woom4castom* folgende - ich möchte gern, 
ein etwas kleineres Ritzel vorn an der Kurbel verbauen!

 - Original 28Z -

wer hat schon Erfahrungen gemacht und kann etwas über die Verfügbarkeit sagen?!

#bleibt-dem-bio-up-hill-treu ;p


----------



## trailproof (29. April 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Laut meinen Recherchen nicht. Wenn dann ghetto, was ich auch mal probieren werde.


Ist zwar schon etwas her, aber war kein Problem. Tubelessband kleben, Reifen drauf, Dichtmittel rein (genug). Ich habe zwei verschiedene Ventile verwendet und da merkte man einen Unterschied. Das VR war über Nacht wieder leer geworden, hab etwas mehr Milch eingefüllt, aufgepumpt. Jetzt seit einer Woche beide dicht und ohne Luftverlust.


----------



## solo010 (4. Mai 2021)

trailproof schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon etwas her, aber war kein Problem. Tubelessband kleben, Reifen drauf, Dichtmittel rein (genug). Ich habe zwei verschiedene Ventile verwendet und da merkte man einen Unterschied. Das VR war über Nacht wieder leer geworden, hab etwas mehr Milch eingefüllt, aufgepumpt. Jetzt seit einer Woche beide dicht und ohne Luftverlust.


Welches Band (Breite) hast du denn genommen? Welche Ventile waren denn von Beginn an unproblematisch?


----------



## derseidel (4. Mai 2021)

solo010 schrieb:


> Welches Band (Breite) hast du denn genommen? Welche Ventile waren denn von Beginn an unproblematisch?


Ich hatte die Felgen auch problemlos Tubeless hinbekommen, musste allerdings am Stoß wo die Felge gesteckt ist noch etwas Felgenband an die Seiten kleben.
Felgenband war Tesa 4289 in 25mm
Ventile waren NoTubes AV
Dichtmilch ebenfalls von NoTubes


----------



## cito (7. Mai 2021)

Wer kann von Erfahrungen mit einer Variosattelstütze berichten

welches Modell (mit Hebel, Remote?)
wie gut funktionieren die
nutzen die Kinder das oder fahren sie doch nur in niedrigster Position?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## solo010 (7. Mai 2021)

Für meine Tochter habe ich aktuell die Kind Shock E TEN im Auge bzw. werde diese unter Umständen an dem Woom verbauen


----------



## skiingdad (7. Mai 2021)

Also meine beiden Jungs nutzen den auf jeden Fall! Vor allem beim Springen geht's kaum ohne (wenn man zwischenzeitlich auch wieder hochfährt).
Wir haben auf dem woom 4 und auf dem woom 6 den KS LEV mit 65mm Hubhöhe und als Remotehebel den Wolf Tooth Light Action Ø22,2mm. Der lässt sich auch für Kinderhände extrem leicht bedienen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (7. Mai 2021)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...hier mal "meine" Sattelstütze, zur Info, da ich es vor einigen Tagen noch nicht benennen konnte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm... ist diese Stütze für Kinder nicht völlig unbrauchbar? wenn die abgesenkt ist, ist der Sattel 85mm weit von der Oberkante des Sattelrohrs heraußen. Das ist enorm viel.


----------



## Das-Licht (7. Mai 2021)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hm... ist diese Stütze für Kinder nicht völlig unbrauchbar? wenn die abgesenkt ist, ist der Sattel 85mm weit von der Oberkante des Sattelrohrs heraußen. Das ist enorm viel.


...es funktioniert bisher sehr gut. Und je größer das Kind wird, je mehr relativiert sich das. Und das eht sehr schnell. 80mm im Jahr sind es aktuell.


----------



## cito (7. Mai 2021)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...es funktioniert bisher sehr gut. Und je größer das Kind wird, je mehr relativiert sich das. Und das eht sehr schnell. 80mm im Jahr sind es aktuell.


Und mit nem Kindergewicht geht das auch? (Weil da was von 50 kg Fahrergewicht steht).


----------



## Das-Licht (10. Mai 2021)

cito schrieb:


> Und mit nem Kindergewicht geht das auch? (Weil da was von 50 kg Fahrergewicht steht).


...mit etwas Technik und Nachdruck ( in den Sattel "fallen" lassen) klappt das einigermaßen. Unter 35 Kg sähe ich da aber eher schwarz.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (10. Mai 2021)

Genau, meine Tochter fährt seit sie 25kg wog mit Vario, das bekommen sie nach mehrmaliger Benutzung schon raus. 
Viel mehr machen die Remotes Probleme, gerade der Originale bei der Reverb sind recht schwertförmig die Kinderhändchen, aber da kann man mit x1 Hebel für die Reverb Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## cobs (31. Mai 2021)

Mein Sohn fährt ein Woom Off Air 5. Wir sind soweit zufrieden, es ist ein gutes Bike!

Aktuell ist die vordere Bremsscheibe sehr unrund. Ich möchte diese zusammen mit neuen Belägen ersetzen, 
ohne das ich sonst noch was an der Promax Scheibenbremse ändern muss. 
Welche 160er Bremsscheibe und welche Beläge würdet ihr empfehlen? Ich möchte gleich was gutes kaufen...

Schon mal vielen Dank für gute Tipps.


----------



## euro910 (7. Juni 2021)

derseidel schrieb:


> Ventile waren NoTubes AV



Hallo,
welche Ventile hast du denn hierfür benutzt?
die AS0095  ?








						Valve Stem Pair, Universal, Schrader, 32mm, 10mm Base
					

DESCRIPTION: Compatible with straight valve hole Hugo 52 rims and designed to fit 7.5 - 8.5mm valve holes. Sold as a pair.   IDENTIFYING YOUR HUGO RIM AND SELECTING THE CORRECT VALVE STEM: Stepped Hugo rims have a larger diameter valve hole on the interior of the rim, and a narrower hole on...




					www.notubes.com
				



denn hier sind 7,5-8,5mm Lochdurchmesser angegeben, gemessen sind es aber fast 9 (6 off meiner Frau)

oder gibt es noch Alternativen, konnte auf die Schnelle nichts finden
tesa Band ist unterwegs, denke Donnerstag wird dann probiert
mfg
STefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derseidel (7. Juni 2021)

Die Ventile sind die, die ich auch genutzt habe:








						NOTUBES Ventil AV universal Messing | 32 mm, 14,50 €
					

NOTUBES Ventil AV universal Messing | 32 mm Das NoTubes Ventil eignet sich für alle NoTubes Felgen sowie Felgen mit der von NoTubes lizensierten BST Technol




					r2-bike.com
				



Würde mich wundern wenn die nicht passen - AV Ventil ist ja AV Ventil


----------



## derseidel (7. Juni 2021)

Ach ja, falls Jemanden die Gewichte der Gabeln interessiert - am Woom 4 Off  Federgabel ca. 1,7 kg - Carbongabel ca. 0,5 kg
Die fehlenden 1,2kg merkt man dem Rad durchaus an und sind für den Anfang sicher nicht verkehrt.

Wer auch umbauen will, sollte sich am besten vorher entweder einen Adapter für Post Mount (+20mm) oder eine kleinere Bremsscheibe besorgen.


----------



## John.Travolta (24. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe gestern beim Umbau Versuch auf Tubeless des neuen woom 5 Off meines Sohnes das Vorderrad erwischt. Reifen bei 4 bar (wurde nicht dicht) über sie Felge gesprungen / Felge hat nen Schlag.

Hätte jemand von euch nach dem Umbau evtl. Noch das 24 Zoll Vorderrad da und würde es verkaufen?!


----------



## John.Travolta (2. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

die Felge ist mal grob gerichtet bzw. gerettet .. aber 100%ig rund läuft Sie leide rnicht mehr. Wisst Ihr evtl. wer der Hersteller der "Woom OFF DISCO TEC Doppelkammer-Felgen aus Aluminium" ist? Woom habe ich schon direkt angeschrieben aber bisher ohne Antwort.


----------



## euro910 (4. Juli 2021)

muss es denn unbedingt ein originaler sein?
denke sonst bekommst du hier sicher eine passende Alternative





						Kinderbikes: Kurze Frage - kurze Antwort, Blabla, ...
					

Hallo zusammen,   in anderen Foren hat es sich bewährt, deswegen erlaube ich mir mal so einen "Sammelthread" auch hier aufzumachen. Hier darf jeder Fragen stellen, die voraussichtlich kurz beantwortet werden können, Blabla loswerden, usw.   P.S. Für Bilderuploads der Bikes, Suche/Biete, usw...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




mfg
STefan


----------



## curve (14. Juli 2021)

Ich bin überrascht, dass das Woom Off nicht tubeless-ready ist. Damit hatte ich im Jahr 2021 eigentlich fest gerechnet. Gibt es vielleicht doch eine Möglichkeit, die Bohrung für das Autoventil und den gesteckten Felgenstoß zuverlässig dicht zu bekommen? Vor allem ohne die Felge zu sprengen 

Habe alternativ über Dichtmilch im Schlauch nachgedacht, dazu gehen die Meinungen aber sehr auseinander. Manche sagen es funktioniert gut, andere sagen die Dichtmilch kann wegen dem Talkum im Schlauch gar nichts ausrichten. Gibt es vielleicht eine Kombination (Marke, Modell) von Schlauch und Dichtmilch die funktioniert?

Wir brauchen einfach mehr Pannenschutz gegen Dornen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derseidel (14. Juli 2021)

Ja, richtig Tubeless Ready wäre schon schön gewesen. In irgendeinem Artikel aus der Zeit des Verkaufsstarts im letzten Jahr war auch die Rede seitens WOOM von Tubeless Ready bei den Off-Modellen. 🤔

Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich mit dem Tubeless Umbau keine großen Probleme hatte.
Ich hatte zuerst wie immer nach Einbau des Felgenbands + Ventils den Reifen ohne Dichtmilch aufgepumpt, um zu sehen ob es gröbere Undichtigkeiten gibt. Wie erwartet hatte der Stoß an der Felge Probleme gemacht. Danach hatte ich einfach an der Stelle etwas Felgenband über 5-10cm von innen an den Flanken beim Stoß hochgeklebt und dicht waren die Dinger. 
Hält die Luft nicht merklich besser oder schlechter als an meinen Rädern mit Tubeless Ready.

Zur Dichtmilch im Schlauch - hab ich vor einiger Zeit bei unserem Fahrradanhänger und beim City-Rad meiner Frau gemacht. Bisher ohne Panne. 
Ich habe mich jedoch noch nicht auf die Suche nach Anzeichen gemacht, ob das schon irgendwelche Pannen erfolgreich verhindert hat. Ich vermute aber schon, dass das funktioniert.
Wenn ich die Tage Zeit haben sollte, schütte ich mal etwas Dichtmilch in einen Schlauch und pikse rein, mal schauen was passiert.


----------



## euro910 (15. Juli 2021)

hab das Up6 meiner Frau auch mittels Tesa 4289 und Stans AV Tubeless Ventile (Herstellernummer AS0095 - konnte auch sonst keine finden für AV) auf TL umgebaut, verliert momentan so 0,3 Bar die Woche (vermutlich zu wenig Milch drin oder ich müsste den Felgenstoß auch nachträglich abkleben.

das 4er OFF von Junior steht nun auch noch an, wobei der jetzt auf Tausend KM noch seinen ersten Platten zu bekommen hat (dafür ist i.d.R. Mutti empfänglich für   )

mfg
STefan


----------



## curve (15. Juli 2021)

Weiß jemand zufällig aus der Erinnerung, welche Maulweite die Fegen haben bzw. welche Breite das Felgenband haben muss? Dann könnte ich direkt bestellen ohne den Reifen runterzumachen.

@derseidel Danke für die Ermutigung. Dann werde ich mich demnächst mal daran wagen. Habe nur Bedenken wegen dem Missgeschick von John.Travolta. Ich weiß nicht ob ich Reifen falsch aufziehe, aber selbst mit Easy Fit Montagehilfe pumpe ich regelmäßig über 3 bar rein, bis sie endlich ploppen. Es wäre schon extrem ärgerlich, wenn dabei die Felge zerstört würde. Die Teile sind ja nicht gerade standard.

@euro910 Bike24 hat außer den Stan's noch Joe's mit AV/Schrader. Ich würde aber wohl auch die Stan's nehmen, wenn die empfehlenswert sind. 0,3 bar pro Woche wär mir jetzt aber zu viel. Das heißt, du hast den Felgenstoß nicht besonders behandelt?


----------



## euro910 (15. Juli 2021)

hab den Stoß nicht behandelt und noch relativ wenig Milch (40ml oder so) drin, weil es fummelig mit der Flasche war und ich noch keine Spritze zur Hand hatte
im 6er (2,35er Reifen) hat das 27mm super gepasst


----------



## derseidel (18. Juli 2021)

John.Travolta schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich habe gestern beim Umbau Versuch auf Tubeless des neuen woom 5 Off meines Sohnes das Vorderrad zerstört. Reifen bei 4 bar (wurde nicht dicht) über sie Felge gesprungen / Felge krumm.
> 
> Hätte jemand von euch nach dem Umbau evtl. Noch das 24 Zoll Vorderrad da und würde es verkaufen?!


@John.Travolta  - bei Kleinanzeigen ist gerade ein Vorderrad drin:
Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?








						Sportbedarf und Campingausrüstung gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Sportbedarf und Campingausrüstung gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Reichenbach an der Fils finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## curve (21. Juli 2021)

derseidel schrieb:


> @John.Travolta  - bei Kleinanzeigen ist gerade ein Vorderrad drin:


Das wird ihn nicht interessieren, denn er ist der Verkäufer.

Nur doof, dass es zuerst "zerstört" war, dann "grob gerichtet" wurde und jetzt selbst auf Nachfrage fast vollständig in Ordnung ist.

Da muss man schon ein sehr ruhiges Gewissen haben, so etwas anderen Kindern anzudrehen.


----------



## John.Travolta (21. Juli 2021)

Hab die Felge wie beschrieben beim nen guten Fahrradschrauber richten lassen. Hat halt noch nen Minimalen Schlag. Wäre auch so gegangen sie weiter zu fahren. Woom hatte mir dann geantwortet und ich dort parallel zur Reparatur ne neue bestellt.

Die reparierte ist mein Sohn auch 2 mal gefahren. Wie gesagt .. ist nur minimal .. also denke ich wer ne ersatz Felge braucht, dann kann man die ohne schlechtes Gewissen bzw. Bedenken fahren.

Aufgrund der Reparatur ist sie auch fürs halbe Geld der neuen Felge als VB drin. Und denke ich keine schlechte Alternative wer kurzfristig eine braucht ..

Kein Betrug. Ist technisch i.O. und würde auch noch 2 Mai m gefahren bis die geht neue angekommen ist... Zwei brauche ich halt nicht.


----------



## curve (24. Juli 2021)

Nachdem ich mir nun nichtsahnend Stans AV-Ventile und passendes Felgenband besorgt habe, ist mir erst  jetzt aufgefallen, dass Rocket Ron Lite Skin verbaut sind. 🤦‍♂️

Die sind natürlich nicht TLR. Und auf schwitzende Reifen hab ich gar keine Lust. Wie habt ihr es gemacht, direkt neue Reifen gekauft?


----------



## derseidel (25. Juli 2021)

curve schrieb:


> Die sind natürlich nicht TLR. Und auf schwitzende Reifen hab ich gar keine Lust. Wie habt ihr es gemacht, direkt neue Reifen gekauft?


Also, ich habe die originalen Drauf und da schwitzt nichts. Allerdings sind die am 4er auch “TL-Easy”.
Die Reifen machen an sonsten einen super Eindruck


----------



## curve (25. Juli 2021)

Am 5er sind es leider Lite Skin (mit superdünner Seitenwand) 🙁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euro910 (26. Juli 2021)

die sind wirklich sehr Pannenanfällig
hatte die beim Patenkind recht schnell gegen Hans Dampf getauscht, gibts in 24 x 2,35
TLR


----------



## cito (31. Juli 2021)

curve schrieb:


> Am 5er sind es leider Lite Skin (mit superdünner Seitenwand) 🙁


An unserem 5er Off Air sind standardmäßig die TL-Easy Evo drauf.


----------



## curve (31. Juli 2021)

Sind eure Wooms nagelneu? Wäre ja schön, wenn jetzt TL verbaut werden. Aber wir haben leider nichts davon, letztes Jahr waren es keine TL.


----------



## euro910 (1. August 2021)

also in unserer Familie gab es letztes bzw. dieses Jahr 
2020- 4, 5
2021- 6er Off und 6 Up,
alle mit TLR Rocket Ron


----------



## curve (3. August 2021)

Das ist ja interessant!

Gibt es denn hier jemanden der tauschen möchte?
Eure Tubeless gegen unsere superleichten Lite Skin 😉


----------



## schwabe26 (4. August 2021)

skiingdad schrieb:


> Also meine beiden Jungs nutzen den auf jeden Fall! Vor allem beim Springen geht's kaum ohne (wenn man zwischenzeitlich auch wieder hochfährt).
> Wir haben auf dem woom 4 und auf dem woom 6 den KS LEV mit 65mm Hubhöhe und als Remotehebel den Wolf Tooth Light Action Ø22,2mm. Der lässt sich auch für Kinderhände extrem leicht bedienen.


Hallo skiingdad, wie hast Du die Stütze denn installiert bzw. den Zug nach außen geführt? Das Sattelrohr  hat doch keine Öffnung?


----------



## skiingdad (5. August 2021)

Hallo @schwabe26 
Das ist bei der KS LEV nicht notwendig, da der Leitungsabgang nicht am unteren Ende der Sattelstütze sondern am nicht beweglichen oberen Teil ist. Die Leitungsverlegung erfolgt daher komplett außerhalb des Rahmens. Hier ist das ganz gut beschrieben und mit Bildern versehen. Da bei mir der Leitungsabgang auch nicht gedreht werden musste, war der Einbau mit Sattelstütze einstecken und Zug zum Lenker verlegen auch nicht sonderlich komplex.


----------



## schwabe26 (5. August 2021)

Hallo @skiingdad 
ich hatte nur die LEV mit internem Zug gefunden!
Danke für die Info.


----------



## euro910 (6. September 2021)

TL Frage
hat noch jemand das Problem, mit Stans TL-AV die Chose dicht zu bekommen?
Reifen verliert innerhalb einer guten Woche fast komplett die Luft (oder zumindest 1 Bar)
während der Tour alles gut
nirgends ist Milchaustritt zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juneoen (24. Februar 2022)

DoktorDeath schrieb:


> Da steht leider kein Model drauf- nur Promax...







promay solve st


----------



## juneoen (24. Februar 2022)

DoktorDeath schrieb:


> Da steht leider kein Model drauf- nur Promax...







promax solve st


----------



## beetle367 (24. Februar 2022)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Hatte deine Nachricht schon bei Facebook gelesen und Google angeworfen, leider steht im woom Handbuch nicht das Model, kannst du Bilder machen, oder weißt du die Model Nummer?


Geht mir auch so.
Da die vordere Bremse sowieso Probleme macht, habe ich einmal Shimano Deore für vorne und hinten gekauft. Die Montage steht noch aus.


----------



## juneoen (24. Februar 2022)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so.
> Da die vordere Bremse sowieso Probleme macht, habe ich einmal Shimano Deore für vorne und hinten gekauft. Die Montage steht noch aus.


Promax solve st heißt das Modell


----------



## trailproof (24. Februar 2022)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so.
> Da die vordere Bremse sowieso Probleme macht, habe ich einmal Shimano Deore für vorne und hinten gekauft. Die Montage steht noch aus.


Ich habe damals nach dem Kauf gleich Shimano Hebel montiert (hatte die zu Hause rumliegen - Deore glaube ich), weil sie einfach kleiner und angenehmer sind. Die Bremssättel habe ich gelassen. Funktioniert ganz gut (ohne Vergleich des Kindes mit anderen…).


----------



## cito (22. März 2022)

Kann man diese Promax Bremsen direkt ohne größeren Aufwand zB gegen eine Shimano tauschen? Also den Hebel und den Bremssattel tauschen und die Scheibe lassen? 
Trotz zweier Entlpftungsversuche bin ich mit der Bremse nur mäßig zufrieden. Vielleicht fehlt es mir aber auch nur an Entlüftungserfahrung!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (22. März 2022)

cito schrieb:


> Kann man diese Promax Bremsen direkt ohne größeren Aufwand zB gegen eine Shimano tauschen? Also den Hebel und den Bremssattel tauschen und die Scheibe lassen?
> Trotz zweier Entlpftungsversuche bin ich mit der Bremse nur mäßig zufrieden. Vielleicht fehlt es mir aber auch nur an Entlüftungserfahrung!?!


Kann man.


----------



## cito (3. April 2022)

Habe die Promax Bremse jetzt durch Shimano SLX getauscht. War relativ einfach. Hab auch nur die Bremse hinten entlüftet - die vorn war gleich einwandfrei. Hat sich total gelohnt.


----------



## derseidel (25. April 2022)

Bei uns wird der Nachfolger vom 4 Off das 5 UP. Da ist ja schon 1x11 etc. dran, daher werde ich nur Lenker, Griffe und zum zweiten Mal die Woom Disco Tec auf TL umbauen.

Leider gibt es zu den UP nicht viele Infos. Ich würde gerne eine Vario-Stütze einbauen und am liebsten Stealth, aber das ist ja so Plug&Play nicht vorgesehen. Externe Leitung wäre zweite Wahl.
Hat da schon wer was gemacht und eine Lösung gefunden?

Kleine Ergänzung:
Hat zufällig jemand eine Carbon Gabel vom 5 Off über, der auf eine Federgabel umgerüstet hat? Ich hätte Interesse.


----------



## Knallbumbeng (18. Juni 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Kann man.


Hallo HarzEnduro,
ich habe für meine Kinder je ein Woom Off 6 und möchte auch die Bremse umrüsten. Braucht man da einen Adapter oder so etwas ? Das Woom 6 hat ja vorne eine 160 und hinten eine 140 Bremsscheibe verbaut.
Für die Promax Bremse habe ich jetzt schon das dritte mal die Beläge gewechselt und eingefahren......und sie fangen immer wieder an zu quietschen bzw. haben keine Bremsleistung mehr. Bremsscheibe und Beläge habe ich auch schon diverse Male abgeschliffen und gereinigt.
..........und danke für deine netten Videos. Ich habe dich auch an der Stimme in deinem Videos hier im Forum erkannt !


----------



## beetle367 (18. Juni 2022)

Knallbumbeng schrieb:


> Hallo HarzEnduro,
> ich habe für meine Kinder je ein Woom Off 6 und möchte auch die Bremse umrüsten. Braucht man da einen Adapter oder so etwas ? Das Woom 6 hat ja vorne eine 160 und hinten eine 140 Bremsscheibe verbaut.
> Für die Promax Bremse habe ich jetzt schon das dritte mal die Beläge gewechselt und eingefahren......und sie fangen immer wieder an zu quietschen bzw. haben keine Bremsleistung mehr. Bremsscheibe und Beläge habe ich auch schon diverse Male abgeschliffen und gereinigt.
> ..........und danke für deine netten Videos. Ich habe dich auch an der Stimme in deinen Videos hier im Forum erkannt !



Hallo,

ich habe am Woom 6 auf Shimano Deore umgerüstet und keine Adapter benötigt.
Solange keine Änderungen an der Bremsscheibengröße vorgenommen werden braucht man keine Adapter.
Die Shimano Deore hat bereits im nicht eingebremsten Zustand eine viel bessere Bremsleistung gehabt.

Der Umbau der Bremse lohn sich.

MfG


----------



## Knallbumbeng (18. Juni 2022)

Hi Beetle,
Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hast du gleichzeitig auch die Bremsscheiben gewechselt ?


----------



## beetle367 (18. Juni 2022)

Knallbumbeng schrieb:


> Hi Beetle,
> Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hast du gleichzeitig auch die Bremsscheiben gewechselt ?


Nein, Bremsscheiben habe ich nicht getauscht!


----------



## Knallbumbeng (18. Juni 2022)

Da ich das ganze selber machen muss, da kein Laden weit und breit Kapazitäten hat, bin ich auf ein wenig Unterstützung angewiesen. Ich möchte mir ein Set kaufen, an dem schon die Leitungen montiert sind. Lieferbar ist leider nur die XT Variante.  Ich muss die Leitung wohl kürzen. Muss man die Bremse danach noch entlüften ? Es gibt so viele Varianten Adapter etc. da blicke ich einfach nicht mehr durch 🤔


----------



## Ivenl (18. Juni 2022)

Knallbumbeng schrieb:


> Da ich das ganze selber machen muss, da kein Laden weit und breit Kapazitäten hat, bin ich auf ein wenig Unterstützung angewiesen. Ich möchte mir ein Set kaufen, an dem schon die Leitungen montiert sind. Lieferbar ist leider nur die XT Variante.  Ich muss die Leitung wohl kürzen. Muss man die Bremse danach noch entlüften ? Es gibt so viele Varianten Adapter etc. da blicke ich einfach nicht mehr durch 🤔


Du musst die Bremse danach nicht entlüften. In jedem Fall lohnt es sich die Scheiben hinten zu vergrößern.
Wenn du maximale Preis-Leistung bei hoher Bremskraft willst Kauf dir ein Set SRAM guide R, die kostet im Bikemarkt ~50-60€ und hat deutlich mehr Bremskraft als nötig


----------



## Knallbumbeng (18. Juni 2022)

Danke für den Tip mit der Sram. Jetzt sind ja vorne 160 und hinten 140 verbaut. Braucht man dann einen Adapter, wenn man hinten auch 160 verbaut ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivenl (18. Juni 2022)

Knallbumbeng schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip mit der Sram. Jetzt sind ja vorne 160 und hinten 140 verbaut. Braucht man dann einen Adapter, wenn man hinten auch 160 verbaut ?


Ja, der Adapter ist etwas größer


----------

